

Fertility rates fall, but global population explosion goes on - tokenadult
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/population/la-fg-population-matters1-20120722-html,0,7213271.htmlstory

======
SeppoErviala
[http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_religions_and_babies.h...](http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_religions_and_babies.html)

Relevant

